# WMV in HTML einbinden?



## Martys (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal jemand wmv-Dateien in HTML eingebunden, welche dann in jedem Browser beim Aufruf automatisch abgespielt werden? Bei mir machts nur der Opera, der IE spielt nur Ton, Firefox meldet einen Fehler (Datei nicht gefunden) und Netscape meckert über´s PlugIn.

Die Suche hier brachte mich auch nicht weiter, SelfHTML war auch nutzlos, Google nicht spezifisch genug. Kennt jemand die Tücken oder wie man diese umgeht, oder hat jemand einen Link zur Erlösung?

Welcher Type ist richtig? 

type="video/x-msvideo"
type="video/x-ms-wmv"
type="application/x-mplayer2"

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ultraflip (15. Dezember 2004)

Einfach über den <object> Tag ... 

type="video/x-ms-wmv" müsste (meines wissens nach) richtig sein ...


----------



## Gumbo (15. Dezember 2004)

> Die Suche hier brachte mich auch nicht weiter, SelfHTML war auch nutzlos, Google nicht spezifisch genug.


Das Google keine auswertbaren Informationen gefunden hat wird wohl an dem Anwender liegen, denn wird Google mit den richtigen Stichworten füttert, gibt es auch verwertbare Ergebnisse.


----------

